# Malawi Cichlid Tank Change



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

You all know I have a 55g that is a malawi cichlid tank, I'm getting a bit fed up of the tank because the fish dont have must personality and they are getting boring...plus you can only put certain fish in there, you have to be careful because they are very aggressive etc. So, Ive decided I want a change...Im thinking of getting rid of them all but I may keep the convict cichlid. If i did get rid of them, would I have to completely start the tank up again to have different fish in the tank or are there any fish that would be ok in the setup how it is??

I'm looking to go with cichlids again but something a little more intelligent, like severum's etc. Are there any fish you could suggest?

Nathan


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wait a minute, you want to ditch your Africans because of aggression, but the keep the convict? IMO, the American cichlids are more aggressive. The Africans will chase everything but the Americans will kill their partners. 

IMO: Most mbuna that are sold for 55 gallon tanks are really too aggressive to be kept in them all their lives. IMO: A 55 should have smaller, less agressive mbuna like P. Saulosi and yellow labs. IMO: most metriaclima (zebras, kenyi) and Labeotropheus will get too big and mean eventually. 

I'm not sure what you mean by intelligence. I've read cichlid intelligent goes along with size and age. So I'd guess pea**************** bass are pretty wiley. But even little cichlids like rams seem bright to me. If you like biparental care (like severums) but don't want to go to all Americans, you could go to jewel fish (Hemichromis) or kribs (pelvicachromis) from African rivers or L. tanginika (N. Lelupi, Julies). Both would deal with high pH water. The Tanginikans would also appreciate any rocks you have. I'd recommend Hemichromis lifalil http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2508 . I think that 4" size mentioned is a bit on the small side for a tank-raised fish. It prefers softer water, but most cichlids are adaptable. The picture doesn't do it justice. They are bright red with blue-green spangles. And a 55 should be big enough to have other fish in there, too. I don't know it you can get this fish in England without shipping it, though. Kribs would also work.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

The convict is not that aggressive to believe it...I want to get rid of them because there are not many fish you can put in with them and they are getting pretty boring. By intelligent I mean...a fish that comes up to the tank to greet you, is calm etc.
I really do like the Hemichromis lifalil after checking out the link, they are just right but I've never seen them round here...which is a big shame. 

Yes, I quite like the jewel cichlids and severums, you say they can go straight into the tank once the malawi's have gone?? Also, so severums would be ok?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Severums are kind of like angels, they like soft, low pH water and plants and driftwood rather than rocks. To keep them in high pH, hard water you'd have to acclimate them. What is you tap water like? Do you buffer or have crushed coral/dolomite in the tank for the Africans? If yes, you'd want to do a 100% water change and change the substrate out before severums, but not before tanginikans (Calvus are neat). Jewels prefer neutral, soft water, so acclimate them if the water is hard. 

To get any cichlid to pay attention to you, keep it alone or at least without others of its kind. It will be your friend One mbuna will be your buddy, many will only pay attention to each other.

The common jewel cichlid, H. Bimaculatus, is bigger and meaner and would be ok in 55 for a pair, but prob. wouldn't stand for other fish in the tank when they breed.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Good, Good! My tap water is quite hard but all the fish I have kept, have stood it...they get used to it after a while!
If I was to have Severums, how many would be able to go in the tank and what kind of severum is best??

Nathan


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

i find this kind of funny, as mbuna are very personable fish, and very active. I dont quite understand how they are "boring" but thats fine, your opinion. 

I agree that keeping the convict is a bad idea, and you really are limiting how many fish you can put in that tank because you are picking big fish, such as severums, but they are very neat fish to have.

As far as ph and hardness goes...i am willing to bet that the fish you get are in your local tap water at the store... So they are probably already close or similar to the parameters of your tank. doing a water change never hurts before adding new fish, and acclimation is always something you should do.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Severums are very cool fish. You asked how many you can have in a 55 gallon tank, and the answers you get are going to vary. Let me start by saying I'm no expert, I'm rather new to severum care myself. I have done a lot of research though, so maybe I can help in some way. The almighties who cry "overstocked!" will say that a 55 gallon tank is large enough for 2 full grown severum (they grow to be 8"-12", a rather large fish). However, with proper care you can house more. It boils down to how much maintenance you're willing to do on your tank. If you're a minimalist, you'd be better off to stick with 2. If you don't mind the extra water changes, you certainly can do more. I'm sure I'll get scolded for my comments, so scold away!

You also asked about your water parameters. emc7 touched upon that in his post, but I would like to add that most strains of severum have become acclimated to normal aquarium conditions and are rather hardy. The parameters he outlined are ideal. Adding the wood will help to soften the water and lower the ph in a natural manner. 

What type of severum is best? That depends largely on your own taste. If possible, go to your LFS and see what they have on hand, as I'm sure you know, most fish look quite a bit different in person than they do in pics. I, personally, am a gold sev fan


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

severums get retty big for a 55 gallon. i would add some firemouths if you wanna stay with american fish. imo africans are much prettier you got salousi, peac0cks, borelli, calvus, julis, yellow labs, orange blotch zebras are very pretty. if you can afford it then do a tank of nothing but male peac0cks.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Firstly, Thanks for everyone's input! 
Akangelfood, I think severums would be the best for me seeing as I prefer the 'bigger' fish. They have more personality and are much nicer to look at. I wouldnt be happy with just 2 in there but I suppose if I did only have 2 then I could add smaller fish aswell but I would be prepared to do the extra water changes..I already do weekly water changes on my 10 and 5 gallon anyway so another one wouldnt hurt. 
If I did do this, how many do you think I could have in the tank then, if I went with the golden severum??
I do like the golden severum best..It has very nice colours.

Pullins125, I dont really like firemouths. They are too agressive for me and I dont really like peac0cks either but thanks for your opinion 

Lastly, Do you have any idea of anything else I could add?


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Like I said, I'm no pro on Sevs. The information that I've *read *recommends 2 full grown severum in a 55g tank and no more. However, there are experienced folks here on the forums who have successfully kept more. One gentleman had a good number of them in a 75. I forget the exact number, so maybe he'll chime in on this thread  They were healthy and breeding, for what it's worth. If you are interested in breeding, there are a few ways to go about that. You can either purchase an established pair, or you can buy 6-8 juvenile sevs and wait for them to pair off, then rehome the others.

I stopped thinking about the tank size myself because I'm upgrading to a very large tank after my move. My 6 sevs are only 2 1/2-3" long at this time. In the new setup I'll be able to comfortably keep all of them.

In regards to other fish that will work with them, that really depends on your goals for the tank. There are lots of options


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, thanks..I'm getting to understand now!
Well, I was thinking of purchasing an established pair ive seen at the LFS. They are about 4-5" but have been breeding and are for sale with fry, so im not sure yet.

But im still talking early days yet, I havent even got rid of the malawi's yet..I'll just have to keep my eye open for information.

Nathan


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Any other cichlids?

Umm the Blood parrot cichlid looks pretty cool, and I have heard they have personality


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I already have some blood parrots! lol


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

O, sorry.
They are sill awesome


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

didnt see your other 55


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeh, I got two 55 gallons which are completely the same tank but one is black and the other was beech but has now been coated black.


----------

